# One big tomato cage



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Made in the USA. We decided to experiment this year with something stronger, hence the cattle panels. The tomato plants have survived the winter so far, so we left them in there and built this contraption around them for the summer.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Kinda curious how you plan on getting in once a day (inspecting for worms & harvesting)...

I use them for my cukes, spaghetti squash, green beans & melons.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranch, we can reach from both sides through the panels. The squares are 8" by 6" and the overall width is 42" (21" from each side). It's an experiment, so we'll see how it works this summer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

How great it must be to live where tomatoe's have a chance to make it through the winter.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice, what type of tomatoes and reverse your panels to get the spikes out of your eyes. I'm a fan!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought 2 cow panels and had a person cut and bend in a circle about 18" to 24". Made 6 tomatoe cages 4 feet tall and easy to pick maters


----------



## Bayrat Majek (Jun 24, 2008)

*Remove spikes*

I would cut the spikes from the panel tops to prevent getting poked; especially working the garden late in the day when your tired.


----------

